# This particular market is alive and well.



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2020)

These were the realized prices for this parted out, Cook Bros.Racing, Cruiser.







Nice!


----------



## phantom (Nov 1, 2020)

Wow. $25,000


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2020)

I wonder when the seller is going on his 4 month vacation.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice, caber? Looks like he has a familiar BC model.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2020)

@birdzgarage


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2020)

Yup,same bikes.hes a very good friend of mine.not on the cabe.sacrificed for believe it or not a better one coming


----------



## 1motime (Nov 1, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> Yup,same bikes.hes a very good friend of mine.not on the cabe.sacrificed for believe it or not a better one coming



Sacrificed?  One less complete example of special bike.  History?  All the ghosts are out and gone now


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2020)

These high end bmx bikes were not sold complete.all were built from frame sets and components.so when you part one its not like parting out a prewar bike.this bike was recently built from parts acquired separately


----------



## 1motime (Nov 1, 2020)

It's all a personal choice  I understand the motivation.  He did well on that for sure.  Next one going the same direction?


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> It's all a personal choice  I understand the motivation.  He did well on that for sure.  Next one going the same direction?



No,it will be kept.anything that has been a complete bike its whole life or has a history is typically kept together.theses guys spend a ton buying parts to build a high end bike.when its time to move on and get your money back,the only way is to sell it in parts.just the way that market works.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyway, Congrats on the sale. I have problems selling 2 items that were together for years, can't imagine what it felt like with this one. WOW, on some of the prices.


----------

